# Your "dream" betta color ideas that might never happen?



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

What I mean is, like a coloration that DOESN'T exist.

For me.. maybe a milky white head but the rest of the body is black.

A nice purple/pink combo.

A b/w dalmatian (probably exists)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a dalmation-









I want a true green and a true purple! Those are almost doable at least...


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Grassy green or Neon pink!!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Neon Purple..... LOL


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

"Brindle" stripes that stay! Like on dogs!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the dalmatian idea but for me it would be a black & white one almost like the picture in MattsBettas' Picture only with bigger black patches kind of like a cookies n cream flavored ice cream kind of coloring


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

black and yellow body with clear fins...my fiance and i have a bit of an obsession with bees, you see....


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

+1 bryanacute
also A black bodied HM with Neon green and Neon purple plaid stripes.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd love a brown/orange combo.
Brown body with black coloration on the fins.
A "rainbow betta." I mean how a pure rainbow looks.
A "zebra or a leopard pattern.

7 different colors at once.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Newbettamommy13 said:


> I like the dalmatian idea but for me it would be a black & white one almost like the picture in MattsBettas' Picture only with bigger black patches kind of like a cookies n cream flavored ice cream kind of coloring


That's what I was thinking too. A milky white body with black spots, but more spots!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

@Homegrown:I don't like bees much, but I'd buy a betta like that any day.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

More thoughts:
"Earth" coloration:blue, green, but very dark-ish.
Yellow body with red and orange fins.

A brown betta with a different shade on the fins like a light brown.

An all black betta with white spots. (not to be mistaken for diseases.)

A "Peacock" betta.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

a peacock betta would be awesome!!

Personally, I'd like to see a purple and white marble dragon.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> a peacock betta would be awesome!!
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see a purple and white marble dragon.


I'd love that! Light purple like a lavender/plum-ish or Dark?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Like a really rich purple....hard to describe, but actually purple purple, not variations of the shade


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I see.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

*my dream bettas*

i would like a orangish brown color or a pure white betta. and this.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Bioluminescent bettas . . . just imagine the colours!!!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Those would be awesome. ^


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I found your white betta!!!! Not 100% pure white, but definitely close!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1359561002


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty. quite a price tag on him though.


----------



## OneEyedWilly (Jan 25, 2013)

I would Like a silver dragon scale Betta fish with with with metallic gold fins, or a solid silver almost chrome betta.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I think they have some chrome ones.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

New ideas:

A chicken-colored betta:yellow lipstick, red fins and a white body.
Betta's based off of the soda brands like coke and sprite.

A deep purple betta with a white star pattern on everything.

A swordfish betta:Swordfish coloring and being a Spadetail.

A betta that looks very clear. like water!
A betta with the traits of an iguana.

A black betta with green eyes.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

a betta that has a brand name on it. or a picture of something. in china they have fish that have tatoos on them.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Is that safe for the fish, though? Or was it through breeding even though I doubt it.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

it is safe.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Black & green marble HM


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

And then a Black and blue counterpart!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Challenge: Accepted

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1359739019


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> a betta that has a brand name on it. or a picture of something. in china they have fish that have tatoos on them.


They have them here in the US too. The blood parrot cichlids seem to be the most commonly tattooed fish. You can find the "heart shaped" ones around Valentine's Day with messages like "I LUV U" written on them. Really, they just take the fish and cut the tails off so that their bodies look like a sideway heart. The fish may look cool, but please don't get them. The usual method of tattooing is to dipped the fish in a caustic solution to strip them of their slime coat, then dunked in dye to colour or injected with a needle. There is often little concern for the health or comfort of the fish, no aftercare, and an extremely high mortality rate involved. The tattooed fish can get infections and diseases from being stuck with needles or the dye poisoning their organs.


It would be awesome if there could be metallic multi bettas with scales that resemble stained glass. I would never ever take my eyes off the fish.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Challenge: Accepted
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1359739019


Want.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't even find these on purpose. Lol.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Rainbow bettaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!

and a rainbow betta would flare RAINBOWS! ^.^ :3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Obviously there isn't yellow, but here is a beautiful array of colors. Also, I saw a user on here whose betta has a TON of colors.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360214432


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantttttttttttttttttttt.

Stahp it, kitty. :c


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL. At this point I'm thinking a solid black EEHM female might be my dream betta. The closest I got was from a seller in Canada..who only sells to those in Canada. :BIGweepy:

She didn't have the dumbo ears, but she was solid black HM. Blah.

Even Solid white EEHM female would be dream. I've seen a lot of close ones on that, too.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Aw :u


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

It may be the one and only time I can say that I wish I was in Canada...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

hadoken kitty said:


> lol. At this point i'm thinking a solid black eehm female might be my dream betta. The closest i got was from a seller in canada..who only sells to those in canada. :bigweepy:
> 
> She didn't have the dumbo ears, but she was solid black hm. Blah.
> 
> Even solid white eehm female would be dream. I've seen a lot of close ones on that, too.



yyyyyyyyeeeeeessssssss!!! There's 1 good thing about canada!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL. Yea...I was SO MAD. Like: Grgrgrgrgrrrr. Just like that. Also. I think that a black and lavender one would be GORGEOUS. Maybe even Black with lavender dalmation?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> LOL. Yea...I was SO MAD. Like: Grgrgrgrgrrrr. Just like that. Also. I think that a black and lavender one would be GORGEOUS. Maybe even Black with lavender dalmation?


That would make me faint.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, so: Rainbow fish named Joey Awesomefish: 

from: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=127480&page=3


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Obviously there isn't yellow



THERE IS YELLOW!!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL I meant yellow in that specific fish!!! Hahahaha. I know there is yellow silly! :3


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

...A piebald blue and orange betta...I see one for sale by this thailand seller....but I don't have the room for him... T^T


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

My dream betta would be a mish-mash of neon! :-D Seriously, how cool would that be?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

more specific! I might be able to find this! =D


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

She's an expert and finding fish. xD


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

New ideas:
An eagle betta. (white head, dark brown body, yellow lipstick is optional)
A ladybug betta. Red with big dots!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Working on it. Does marbling count for the lady-bug like one? The eagle one I might be able to find if you'll accept copper. :3


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

obviously, this has happened, but if he was purple, instead of white, I'd buy him in a heartbeat. Also if the seller has a female with those colors, I'd seriously consider buying him anyways! I've never seen something that BRIGHT before!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hmm, sure about the copper one.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, pretty.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hershey said:


> She's an expert and finding fish. xD


Cool! Hadoken, I mean like neon green and purple fins and a neon blue body...though I doubt that's even possible.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh bum. I've been pretty good about finding fish for people thus far, but these last three have been pretty specific....i saw one that had eagle-like colors, but not like you described. 

I saw some pretty bright colored fish earlier, but not with the EXACT color patterns described for the body/finnage. :/


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

My boyfriend said he's ugly, but I don't even care. I think he's GORGEOUS. I swear, I would LOVE an entire room dedicated to fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360157034

Also, this is why I don't pay attention to titles on aquabid. They called this a copper eagle. I don't think "copper eagle" when I see this one:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360125075


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

The first one. Dem fins.
>doesn't take paypal
;u;
The second one is nice too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hershey said:


> The first one. Dem fins.
> >doesn't take paypal
> ;u;
> The second one is nice too.


The first one takes Paypal, its bolder above where he put payment options.
He is gorgeous! I love big fins like that, too bad in not able to mess with importing yet


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I WANT THAT FISH. But i have no room. Q.Q

The second was just to show that the title was misleading. I was all excited cause it said eagle. I thought that I had your dream for sure...but he was silver. NO. -.-


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i think green and pink would be a nice betta


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

It's alright Hadoken, I'll just do a different request. How about a betta with zebra stripes? That would be epic...


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

leopard:shock:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I saw one that had zebra stripes in it's fins!!! *looking*


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I think I saw one that had zebra stripes in it's fins!!! *looking*


Yay!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Green and pink. I saw it on the aquabid thread by another poster. Luls.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Green and pink. I saw it on the aquabid thread by another poster. Luls.


Seller link?

All of this wannttt


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

They didn't post it, but it didn't take long to find either. Lol.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360299619


----------

